# Spurs merchandise



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

What all Spurs affiliated merchandise do you own? I don't own a lot, but I have...

An early 90's Spurs pennant
Spurs teddy bear
Tim Duncan McFarlane toy
Authentic (away) Tim Duncan Nike jersey
Replica (home) Tony Parker Reebok jersey
Replica (away) Manu Ginobili Reebok jersey
Spurs 2002-2003 championship DVD (<3)
Official New Era 2004 Spurs draft hat
Early 90's Spurs hat
San Antonio Spurs anniversary t-shirt
Spurs practice t-shirt

What about you?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

2 Spurs hats
1 plain Spurs T-Shirt made by Rebok
Tony Parker silver jersey
Tim Duncan road jersey
Spurs game shorts




That's the stuff "I" own. My family has a bunch more stuff including 3-4 bobble heads, 2 Spurs teddy bears, posters, Wheaties box from the 2002-2003 championship, Sprite bottle with Spurs 02/03 Championship on it.....that's all I want think of now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I hardly have anything besides posters. I've got two hats; a Duncan, Manu, and Johnson jersey; one of those bands kinda like the armstrong ones (I never take it off :biggrin: ) That's about it, but I also got like 20 posters.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, how did I forget that? I also have one of the Spurs "Wristbands" which in reality are rubber bands.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Damn, how did I forget that? I also have one of the Spurs "Wristbands" which in reality are rubber bands.


Cool rubber bands though :rock:


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

I wish I had one, only things I wear as "jewelry" are two hair ties to tie back my hair and my necklace my girlfriend made me (which I never take off )

But yeah, I wish I had more Spurs stuff.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> I wish I had one, only things I wear as "jewelry" are two hair ties to tie back my hair and my necklace my girlfriend made me (which I never take off )
> 
> But yeah, I wish I had more Spurs stuff.


It's not really jewelry. It's more of like what Koko said, a rubber band


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Hair ties aren't really jewelry either. 

I meant "jewelry" as in, something you wear.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Hair ties aren't really jewelry either.
> 
> I meant "jewelry" as in, something you wear.


So...it's the nude for you? :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

All I have got are some posters and a couple of T-shirts. There is some random championship memorabilia thrown around too.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i have a tony parker jersey, my sis bought it for me as a present. since i live in South California, it's kinda hard to get a hold of his jersey unless u order it... one time she was really looking for a jersey and she saw on of parker's and bought it. it's an XL (the only size they had) throwback Nike jersey... it's ok that it's XL, 'cuz it's not like i'll wear a jersey out in the first place. i just wear it when i watch the spurs in my living room! hahah 

i also have a duncan toy, it's like 4 inch action figure...
a window cling of 2003 champs...

i really want a spurs wristband though... can that be order? i only want one though...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i have a tony parker jersey, my sis bought it for me as a present. since i live in South California, it's kinda hard to get a hold of his jersey unless u order it... one time she was really looking for a jersey and she saw on of parker's and bought it. it's an XL (the only size they had) throwback Nike jersey... it's ok that it's XL, 'cuz it's not like i'll wear a jersey out in the first place. i just wear it when i watch the spurs in my living room! hahah
> 
> i also have a duncan toy, it's like 4 inch action figure...
> a window cling of 2003 champs...
> ...


 I don't know. Try the merch at spurs.com. I got mine by buying tickets to the seattle game coming up.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

ezealen said:


> So...it's the nude for you? :biggrin:


lol, XD


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I won a Spurs package from this site when I first signed up to be a Supporting member. I got a little David Robinson figurine, a Beckett magazine from 1994 with Robinson on the cover, and a Robinson basketball card.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome!

I forgot to mention cards of Spurs players and my two little David Robinson figures.

I also have that Sports Illustrated posted that has Duncan/Robinson that says "Sportsmen of the Year" on it on my wall.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I forgot to mention cards of Spurs players and my two little David Robinson figures.
> 
> I also have that Sports Illustrated posted that has Duncan/Robinson that says "Sportsmen of the Year" on it on my wall.


That was so cool when they both won that :biggrin:


----------

